# Norfolk Southern Heritage Series Locomotives



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I had not been railfanning in awhile. While I didn't get a picture of the engine today, as my wife called me right as the train was getting up on the area where I would have taken photos- I saw Norfolk Southern Engine 1066. What a Beauty! After doing some research, apparently Norfolk Southern; in 2012 painted 20 locomotives to represent previous/fallen flag railroads. 

http://www.nscorp.com/nscportal/nscorp/Community/Heritage Locomotives/

Here is a photo from the NS website:










This is a beauty of an engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Norfolk/Southern*

That is really neat.Possibly,N/S is buying out CSX this year,I think. I know CSX is selling out. I wonder if they`ll paint the CSX engines,also.I have seen N/S in Hobson Junction often these days.I`m gonna havta pay more attention when I go by there and take my camera.

Have fun whatever you do,Everett


----------

